# What the hell is "libery"



## Sam Wamm (Nov 26, 2020)

There's an old song about pirates fighting the East India Company and one line reads "liberty, livery, libery" and have no idea what libery is.

The nearest thing i could find was somewhere that said it meant to "clean out" as if sweeping the dust from the floors out of the door with a broom.

Anybody actually know what this word means?

if it helps it's pronounced "lie berry" in the song.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 26, 2020)

According to my friend Charlie it means "attainment of wealth via deceit or conquest" but he says that's just what he was told it means and has no evidence to back up that statement.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 26, 2020)

Do you have the original title of the song and its date of release?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 26, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you have the original title of the song and its date of release?


well i've no idea when the song was originally written but it was part of a collection of sea shanties that was compiled in Victorian times (1880's maybe) and basically the song title is along the lines of "screw the british" but in more colorful words. i think you can probably guess the title from that without any help. the book says it was overheard from a bunch of cornish fishermen in a bar and when the writer asked how old the song was they just said "i guess it's from when the british were in east india" but that was only a guess given the lyrics.

sorry, i'm not good at british history, i'm an immigrant.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 26, 2020)

Maybe they just mashed the two words together? XD


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 26, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Maybe they just mashed the two words together? XD


okay that makes a lot more sense now i look at it without my translation software on.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2020)

I cannot find any mention of 'libery' or any mention of the original song by this name; 
I just find Irish protest music and none of it features the themes you mentioned.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I cannot find any mention of 'libery' or any mention of the original song by this name;
> I just find Irish protest music and none of it features the themes you mentioned.


well i didn't use a-form search engines to find it.

you know, google and friends.

have yo tried u-type or ji-type?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2020)

Yeah I was just googling; it sounds like you have a better chance of solving this than I do. 

Do tell if you figure it out.


----------

